# Dalton Clodfelter vs Ethan Ralph



## MvAgusta (Jun 17, 2022)

The recent distancing by Nick Fuentes on June 8, 2022 from the Ralph trashfire (Fuentes is his own trashfire) has produced some rather interesting happenings here.

As a Nick/AF a-log I know the usual tactics of how Nick fights with people. Unlike Ralph, Nick has a cadre of loyal sycophants who suck up to him, and among these is Dalton Clodfelter.

In a recent Cozy stream, Dalton completely disavowed Ethan Ralph and went on a 30 second spiel about how Ralph is a total loser and a degenerate. Take a listen here on Dalton’s attacks on the Gunt:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Surprisingly, this is the first feud that Ralph hasn’t instigated. It’s unknown if the Catboy Führer ordered his henchman Dalton to attack Ralph but even more funny is how Ralph decided to become a pussy and go on Twitter to Catguard Fuentes even harder:


So in a sense, Ralph has become a Ralphabeta, and is now being ridiculed and mocked by Nick’s Catguards openly. He just has to take it now because like a battered wife. We’ll see it Ralph hollers back at Dalton Jewfelter but for now, the Masonic Racemixer has won the first battle.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 17, 2022)

Nick gave the signal, he disavowed Gunt and called him trailer trash. This let all his sycophants know it was a-okay to kick the Gunt. 

It’s also why Gunt is trying to run to BA in Florida. Gunt, BA and Beardsoy are old farts in their late 30’s that managed to become dependent on a 23 year old narcissistic faggot. They are in trouble. 

Gunt needs to convince them to form a old fat fart alliance to prevent being devoured by Nick’s incel army.  Luckily that  will not happen. BA and Beardsoy will have to turn on Gunt to please Master Nick, then he will make Baked and Beard fight to be the only over 35 year streamer on Cozy.


----------



## Easterling (Jun 17, 2022)

You'd think they'd get along with both being into shitting themselves


----------



## 3322 (Jun 17, 2022)

It is very funny to me how Ralph just has to take the insults from Nick and his catboys on the cheek and can't holler about it because without Cozy he has no place to go, no audience and no relevancy. Lol. They call call him a white trash degenerate hick all day and Ralph just has to get on his knees and beg Nick for more catboy cummies. Are they yummy, Ralph? Do you enjoy being Nick's little bitchboy? You absolute pussy. You're no man, you are a gimp. You are Gator.


----------



## MvAgusta (Jun 17, 2022)

Easterling said:


> You'd think they'd get along with both being into shitting themselves


They’re can only be one pantshitter on Cozy.honeypot. Nick, Baked Matzah, and Beansoy Queerly will back Dalton over Ralph any day. Ralph is a circus freak show


----------



## Null (Jun 17, 2022)

imagine being humiliated by your colleague like this, after Nick basically disavowed Ralph last week. obvious who Nick's favorites are on cozy.


----------



## Wigs4Sale (Jun 17, 2022)

The RalphaMale bows down to his Massa Nick. He has to keep sucking and taking the blows like the real bitch he is. After all Ralph is Nick's own Junkyard Hog.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Jun 17, 2022)

Uh oh ethan. You're the trashcan of AF yet you're also the most relevant. They wish they had the impact you did.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 17, 2022)

3322 said:


> It is very funny to me how Ralph just has to take the insults from Nick and his catboys on the cheek and can't holler about it because without Cozy he has no place to go, no audience and no relevancy. Lol. They call call him a white trash degenerate hick all day and Ralph just has to get on his knees and beg Nick for more catboy cummies. Are they yummy, Ralph? Do you enjoy being Nick's little bitchboy? You absolute pussy. You're no man, you are a gimp. You are Gator.


This is classic Ralph.  He'll sit and take insult after insult like the bitch he is and allow them to build up over time.  The length of time he's able to endure the gunt poking is almost directly related to how much clout and money he can get out of a particular person.  Rackets and Jim poked at him for years and when he finally had enough his explosive shart/tantrums were some of his best.  Looking forward to this one!


----------



## brokenWindows (Jun 17, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Nick gave the signal, he disavowed Gunt and called him trailer trash. This let all his sycophants know it was a-okay to kick the Gunt.


The back channels are 10x worse. Guaranteed.


----------



## Near (Jun 17, 2022)

The fuck is this, why is Ralph getting in fights with people whose names sound like looney tunes characters


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 17, 2022)

Near said:


> The fuck is this, why is Ralph getting in fights with people whose names sound like looney tunes characters


Welcome to this sektur of the Internet, friend.


----------



## ChromaticAberration (Jun 17, 2022)

So Ethan is getting called out by a guy named clodFELTER, is this  a divine intervention?
Looking forward the Cozy bridge-burning arc


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jun 17, 2022)

Shots fired at Dalton's mexican wife? We all know Ralph's preference to attack the significant others of his blood enemies. 

Nice choice of words there Ralph. Fat and sloppy? Sounds like a certain convicted revenge pornographer I know...


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 17, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Shots fired at Dalton's mexican wife? We all know Ralph's preference to attack the significant others of his blood enemies.
> View attachment 3398367
> Nice choice of words there Ralph. Fat and sloppy? Sounds like a certain convicted revenge pornographer I know...


Everyone, seriously, ARCHIVE! 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Crack Shack Gollum (Jun 17, 2022)

That mad, mad, Ethan Ralph,
fattest man in the whole damn town,
livin’ in a stinky bog,
he’s a blue ribbon junkyard hog.


----------



## Sammich (Jun 17, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Shots fired at Dalton's mexican wife? We all know Ralph's preference to attack the significant others of his blood enemies.
> View attachment 3398367
> Nice choice of words there Ralph. Fat and sloppy? Sounds like a certain convicted revenge pornographer I know...


I hope i'm not ruining the bit, but Vince mcmahon settled some lawsuit with some bitch, and he's suppose to respond to it tonight or something.  That is probably who he is talkign about since a couple of tweets before that he was talking about that.


----------



## DownSyzePotato (Jun 17, 2022)

So now Ralph has reached the point where he falls at the feet of Nick and begs for abuse. 

He knows he has nowhere else to go and his desperation is pathetic. Even Nick has passed his fat ass on to his cronies.

I expect so see Beardson pissing into Ralph's open mouth sometime soon. And Ralph saying "please sir, can I have some more?"

Bitch-made.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 17, 2022)

Sammich said:


> I hope i'm not ruining the bit, but Vince mcmahon settled some lawsuit with some bitch, and he's suppose to respond to it tonight or something.  That is probably who he is talkign about since a couple of tweets before that he was talking about that.


You're not. Ralph read on air and tweeted about it. It's some kayfabe shit to reflect this I guess? I don't follow wrasslin'. I'm inclined to think you're right and that's what he's referring to with that tweet.



Tweet | Archive


----------



## maize (Jun 17, 2022)

Out of all of Ralph's degeneracy, this faggot decided to highlight the weed-smoking? Not the general niggerishness and terminal issues with women? Good to know.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jun 17, 2022)

Little Nicky gave the signal.
He's realized throwing in with Ralph has caused him nothing but bad luck, ever since Jim laughed in his face and shat in his mouth Nicky has had one string of bad luck after another.
He wants Ralph off of his platform.
He's too much of a faggot to do it himself, so he's gonna get his little dicklickers like this Felter (lol) cunt to keep poking the Gunt until Ralph quits.
Thing is, Ralph can't. He had no where to go. He's alienated everyone else.
He just has to take all the jibes and insults like the good little gimp nigger he is, and it must burn the Ralphamale ego like fuck, he's being laughed at by his own "colleagues" it's like being back in middle school getting bullied again.
"Top of the sektur" getting called trailer trash by a spoiled little closeted mexican rich kid faggot lmao, that must fucking sting.
You're more bitchmade than Gaytor, Ralph, Gaytor had the balls to quit, you've just gotta spread that Gunt for little Nickys capo's cocks, (because he doesnt even deem you worth his own) and ask for more like the broke nigger you are.
You're not a man Ralph.
You got no choice but to let these fucking kids take the piss out of you and you know it.
But it's all going in the Dwarfs Book of Grudges.
The meltdown is gonna be great.


----------



## Lord Cat Tree Stump (Jun 17, 2022)

Guy literally has felter in his name. The simulation is getting lazy.

EDIT

You could argue a horse joke as well with clod.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 17, 2022)

If Nicky fantasizes about being Stalin is he going to send some groypers with icepicks down there to  eliminate the trotskyist Ralphist menace?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 17, 2022)

AF is preparing a pig roast for white boy summer


----------



## Zilortha (Jun 17, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Little Nicky gave the signal.
> He's realized throwing in with Ralph has caused him nothing but bad luck, ever since Jim laughed in his face and shat in his mouth Nicky has had one string of bad luck after another.
> He wants Ralph off of his platform.
> He's too much of a faggot to do it himself, so he's gonna get his little dicklickers like this Felter (lol) cunt to keep poking the Gunt until Ralph quits.
> ...


The most hilarious thing about this to me is that if he hadn't attacked Ghost, he might've been able to go to Vaughn.live. Given his audience size, that could've worked out, especially given Mark Vaughn's political leanings. But I don't see that happening now. Considering how much the site has improved in the last few years, it's a real opportunity down the drain...


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 17, 2022)

Zilortha said:


> The most hilarious thing about this to me is that if he hadn't attacked Ghost, he might've been able to go to Vaughn.live. Given his audience size, that could've worked out, especially given Mark Vaughn's political leanings. But I don't see that happening now. Considering how much the site has improved in the last few years, it's a real opportunity down the drain...


He still has Odyssee but he just can't help himself with the copyrighted material and the gamer words. Vaughn would have been a decent fit for him and would have indeed driven some considerable traffic to Mark's site, but unless he swallows his pride and tries to make amends with Ghost, it won't happen, especially if Ghost sticks to his impossible incredibly reasonable demands list.


----------



## Beavis (Jun 17, 2022)

Ralph’s days are numbered on cozy. If he doesn’t leave on his own Nick will eventually tell him it’s not you it’s me.


----------



## JAKL II (Jun 17, 2022)

Zilortha said:


> The most hilarious thing about this to me is that if he hadn't attacked Ghost, he might've been able to go to Vaughn.live. Given his audience size, that could've worked out, especially given Mark Vaughn's political leanings. But I don't see that happening now. Considering how much the site has improved in the last few years, it's a real opportunity down the drain...


Mark would suspend his stream for going off camera to do blow then coming back on camera sniffing and raging. Mark's done it to Ghost for "smoking we--I mean tobacco" from his vape. 

Mark 100% would cause Gunt to meltdown because he can't stop doing blow.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 17, 2022)

Ethan 'Ralphamale' Ralph said:
			
		

> Yes catboss I know I'm white trash wigger scum pls let me stay on cozy pls let me keep the zoomers that say nice things to me on twitter pweeeze catdaddy i wuvvvv u


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 17, 2022)

lol Ethan Ralph is a fat faggot


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 17, 2022)

Since Dalton started this one, I renamed the thread to indicate that.


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jun 17, 2022)

maize said:


> Out of all of Ralph's degeneracy, this faggot decided to highlight the weed-smoking? Not the general niggerishness and terminal issues with women? Good to know.


Dalton was instructed to shit on Ralph, but he's uncomfortable with doing so, so he went for the softest angle he could think of. 
I doubt much will come from this but it's a sign that Nick is doing the exact thing to Ralph that Jaden and Simon described him doing whenever he wanted someone gone.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 17, 2022)

Bend the knee, Ralph. Gobble up that Mexican cum like a good little gimp.
Gator had more spine.


----------



## Bepis (Jun 17, 2022)

I dunno about a Ralphabeta. In the wild, the beta is the deputy. He's more of a Ralphomega. The loser everyone else in the pack knows it's okay to pick on.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Jun 18, 2022)

For people who don't follow Nick this is how it is every single time. Nick will dislike someone for a long time but is unable to do anything about it without looking like a seething retard/ splitting his fanbase so he drops some snide remarks or he sends people to harrass said person until they lash out where Nick can swop in and act as the bigger man on a call controlled by groypers where he can dogpile and do all of his usual tactics. So he can get away with minimal damage to his own brand.

This has so far happend to:
Casey
RPG
CWC


----------



## Guntkvd (Jun 18, 2022)

So this is the end for Ralphamale? He's about to be kicked off 110th streaming platform, where will he go?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 18, 2022)

Guntkvd said:


> So this is the end for Ralphamale? He's about to be kicked off 110th streaming platform, where will he go?





			https://gunt.tv/


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 18, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> https://gunt.tv/


...Dude, what. Okay, which one of you is responsible?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 18, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> ...Dude, what. Okay, which one of you is responsible?


It's some troon minecraft group related to yogscast unfortunately. or fortunately? not sure.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jun 18, 2022)

Chris Mclean said:


> This has so far happend to:
> Casey
> RPG
> CWC


CWC?

When the fuck did Chris have anything to do with AF?


----------



## Takodachi (Jun 18, 2022)

>nick shaves the pedomustache
>suddenly sees the light
hmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## trickyzerg23 (Jun 18, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Nick gave the signal, he disavowed Gunt and called him trailer trash. This let all his sycophants know it was a-okay to kick the Gunt.


Not just trailer _trash_, either. Nicholas specifically called Thumbelina "a trailer-park junkyard."  In Gunt's warped mind, that probably passes as a compliment, but Nick clearly meant it as an even more cutting insult.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 18, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> It's some troon minecraft group related to yogscast unfortunately. or fortunately? not sure.


Grown men playing custom Minecraft gamemodes will end up being less embarrassing that whatever fetishes Clodfelter is discovered to have.


----------



## Gondola Enjoyer (Jun 18, 2022)

I genuinely can't tell if Dalton's shitty haircut is trying to hide the fact that he has a 5head, or that his hairline is trying to escape being seen on stream even though he's in his early 20s.


----------



## cokeski1488 (Jun 18, 2022)

Another thread about Ethan Ralph lol


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jun 18, 2022)

This confirms the theory that one the first reasons (Now the only current one after Ralph failed to harass the his enemies to oblivion) Nickers even has Guntman in the plataform is to be the Goyper Army's punching bag to make the homosexual cult forget about their god's own exceptional traits.


----------



## bryz7 (Jun 18, 2022)

You can only poke The Gunt so many times before he starts a hollerin', he just can't help himself it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Buck Breaker of BUcha (Jun 18, 2022)

cokeski1488 said:


> Another thread about Ethan Ralph lol


On Ralph subboard? Say it ain't so!


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 18, 2022)

cokeski1488 said:


> Another thread about Ethan Ralph lol


Do you like my parodies?


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jun 18, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> CWC?
> 
> When the fuck did Chris have anything to do with AF?


Culture War Criminal you idiot.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jun 18, 2022)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Culture War Criminal you idiot.


Lol I was only pretending to be retarded


Seriously tho thanks, I have no idea who any of these Catboy faggots are, the only thing I knew about Little Nick before the Gunt joined Cozy was he was a closeted Mexican that trolled Ben Shapiro and Charlie Kirk and let some Catboy called Lolisocks fuck him in the ass.


----------



## The Sh (Jun 19, 2022)

Gondola Enjoyer said:


> I genuinely can't tell if Dalton's shitty haircut is trying to hide the fact that he has a 5head, or that his hairline is trying to escape being seen on stream even though he's in his early 20s.


He's actually in his 30s like most of Fuentes' associates it seems.


----------



## Foghorns at a Funeral (Jun 19, 2022)

lol they think throwing Ralph to the wolves will stop people trolling Nick. Should have just done that in the first place and avoided the catboy cum hunt. I can imagine this big brain plan was cooked up in their telegram damage control chat.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 20, 2022)

Surely Ralph responded to this by now, since he doesn't take shit from anybody.


----------

